# Pod/Axe-Fx for bass?



## Dwellingers (Jun 12, 2011)

Hello.

Looking for some insight on Pod, Axe-Fx or similar solution for some home recording. since i both play guitar and bass a would like an interface that could manage both well.

Any suggestions, thoughts? I know pod xt should be very well rounded for both instruments, but how about the Axe-Fx?


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 12, 2011)

Axe FX works, only trouble is the tuner can have some difficulties so I endup tuning at the octave, otherwise it's fine. Not a lot of model variations as it's primarily guitar oriented but the ampeg sim gets the things done.


----------



## iamrichlol (Jun 12, 2011)

I always wondered why Misha favours the Pod over the Axe FX for bass recordings..


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jun 12, 2011)

Andromalia said:


> Axe FX works, only trouble is the tuner can have some difficulties so I endup tuning at the octave, otherwise it's fine.



Such an expensive unit with steven hawkins algorithms to emulate so realistically tube amps and it can't tune well in lower octaves?It's like banging the hottest girls on the planet and not being able to hit a mediocre fatty


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 12, 2011)

I guess it was easier than write "what part of _guitar _interface don't you understand ?" 
The bass modeling was actually added after the release of the unit.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 12, 2011)

Chimp Spanner uses a POD for everything, including bass. His bass tone is pretty ballsy.


----------



## anne (Jun 12, 2011)

Pod bass just sounds good. Feels even and punchy, somehow.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jun 12, 2011)

I really liked my Pod X3 for bass, not so much on the pod HD500 though.. maybe someday we'll get some better bass amp models (the bassman even sounds kinda ehh)

I honestly think its better to spend $500 or so on a dedicated bass head, imo.. thats what I ended up doing, altho ive seen some high end studios using pods to record bass. I think it depends on your intentions; if its just for recording, a modeller will work.. but you wont get that bass feel live with a pod or axe-fx.


----------



## Trespass (Jun 13, 2011)

Deadnightshade said:


> Such an expensive unit with steven hawkins algorithms to emulate so realistically tube amps and it can't tune well in lower octaves?It's like banging the hottest girls on the planet and not being able to hit a mediocre fatty



Bass notes oscillate at lower speeds (i.e. xx hz, vs. higher notes oscillating at xxx hz). Higher notes naturally track faster because they oscillate faster, and don't have as much harmonics going on.


----------



## Dwellingers (Jun 13, 2011)

NickCormier said:


> I really liked my Pod X3 for bass, not so much on the pod HD500 though.. maybe someday we'll get some better bass amp models (the bassman even sounds kinda ehh)
> 
> I honestly think its better to spend $500 or so on a dedicated bass head, imo.. thats what I ended up doing, altho ive seen some high end studios using pods to record bass. I think it depends on your intentions; if its just for recording, a modeller will work.. but you wont get that bass feel live with a pod or axe-fx.



Its only for recording at home. I got a nice and powerfull stack for rehearsal


----------



## Lon (Jun 13, 2011)

guitar rig 4, althouth the guitar amps are kinda mediocre i absolutely adore the ampeg sim, if you know how to set it up you get a awsome basstone in a matter of minutes


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 13, 2011)

I really like the bass tones I'm getting out of the POD X3.


----------



## btfsam (Jun 14, 2011)

NickCormier said:


> I really liked my Pod X3 for bass, not so much on the pod HD500 though.. maybe someday we'll get some better bass amp models (the bassman even sounds kinda ehh)
> 
> I honestly think its better to spend $500 or so on a dedicated bass head, imo.. thats what I ended up doing, altho ive seen some high end studios using pods to record bass. I think it depends on your intentions; if its just for recording, a modeller will work.. but you wont get that bass feel live with a pod or axe-fx.



I'd disagree on that last part, I get massive tone out of my pod xt just running it into a power amp and speaker cab.


----------



## Iheartmidgetbooty (Jun 16, 2011)

POD XT PRO ALL THE WAY, SON.


----------



## Machina (Jun 26, 2011)

so has anyone with a bass pod (or any of the pods, since you can pretty much get the bass models on any of them) tried running it through another amp like an svt 3 pro? I talked to my guitarist about it, and he basically said that wouldn't make any sense, but I have yet to been able to try it. 

Has anyone else tried something similar to this?


----------



## pathos45 (Jun 30, 2011)

for my band i had a x3pro and my bassist got some amazing tones outta it.


----------



## dantejayg85 (Jun 30, 2011)

I agree with the Ampeg sim from Guitar rig/IKMultimedia
Or pod farm and you can also get the bass expansion pack. I use a combination of both.


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 30, 2011)

Edit: doh I had already answered -_-


----------



## insertcoolname (Jul 19, 2011)

I think the Sansamp stuff is a great deal considering how good it sounds for the price you pay. I know it's really crazy programmable but it sounds damn good in my opinion.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 19, 2011)

insertcoolname said:


> I think the Sansamp stuff is a great deal considering how good it sounds for the price you pay. I know it's really crazy programmable but it sounds damn good in my opinion.



SansAmp Bass Drive, or hell even the Para Driver, sounds fantastic. I really can't say enough good things about SansAmps.


----------



## drmosh (Jul 19, 2011)

Deadnightshade said:


> Such an expensive unit with steven hawkins algorithms to emulate so realistically tube amps and it can't tune well in lower octaves?It's like banging the hottest girls on the planet and not being able to hit a mediocre fatty



Because it's set up for guitar tuning, isn't it obvious?
I do agree it should have an option for bass tuning so you can change the tuner response so it's suitable for bass tuning.
Having said that, anyone that hasn't realised you can just tune using a harmonic at the 12th fret should have their bass taken away!


----------



## jl-austin (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a bass pod, I am not a bassist, so I had a hard time coming up with good sounds from it. Now, when I record, I run my bass thru a presonus tubepre (replaced its tube with a grove tube, the presonus tubepre's are DIRT cheap! Like $100), and use the effects built in logic (or what ever DAW you use).

In other words, my line6 bass pod is not being used. I actually think my bass tone is WAY more massive now. I am not saying the bass pod is bad, its just that I could not get anything out of it (being a guitarist).


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Aug 4, 2011)

I never liked Axe-FX for bass...


----------



## MikeH (Aug 4, 2011)

I use my X3 for bass. I'm by no means a bassist, so I can't suggest an ideal set-up for a good tone, but it does work.


----------

